# Wanted 1966 GTO 4 core Radiator



## rays66gto (Sep 9, 2010)

I am in need of a 4 Core radiator 
perfer a Factory replacement W a tag on it...
or a heavy duty Radiator for a 389 auto W/A/C.
Where can I get one?? 
Who sells them?
been looking & no Luck just a few Aluminum ones..I dont like Aluminum Rads..
Thanks !
Randall
407-383-6045
or 
email me:
[email protected]


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

you will get more exposure if you put this ad in the for sale\parts wanted section.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OPGI is offering free shipping this week. Check them for a repro. Eric:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

If you don't have the A/C core support the opening will be different.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

For my edjamucation, what drawbacks would an aluminum radiator have?


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

just ordered a us radiator desert cooler 4 core heavy duty unit from performance years think it was 469 . per the website it is suppose to cool 20% better then the factory 4 core due to number of fins and core spacing and is direct drop in and looks factory. Check out U.S. Radiator | The Difference Is In The Tooling Copper 80's style core with 1/2" tubes on 3/8" centers. Increased cooling efficiency without modifications to car. 4 row High Efficiency offers more cooling efficiency than aluminum cores due to tubes on 3/8" centers. Copper/brass construction to ensure dependability


----------

